

Type to Shoot - My HTML5 Game for Mozilla's Game On - phoboslab
http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/

======
ZeroGravitas
Either my expensive Kinesis keyboard and Dvorak layout are giving me an unfair
advantage, or the difficulty needs tweaked.

There should be more keyboard driven web games, for a more sedate puzzle game
with a similar interface try Word Swirl:

<http://tromey.com/Swirl/>

------
illdave
Wow, this is really impressive!

